# Кто имеет опыт эксплуатации каркасного дома?



## Кирилл

Вот,собственно вопрос в названии темы.

Подразумевается комфортность,сроки службы,тепло и т.д.

Спасибо.


----------



## грум

Кирилл а что на профильных форумах говорят.Там столько информации.Я залез тут как-то на один.Чего там только нет.


----------



## Кирилл

Да все мозг моют,везде идет продвижение тренда.
Думал может кто в реальной жизни и не заинтересованный сталкивался.


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Да все мозг моют,везде идет продвижение тренда.


Может не те форумы?


----------



## Кирилл

Может...
Дайте ссылкой?


----------



## shestale

Могу сказать только то, что каркасные дома обладают низкой теплоемкостью в отличие от дерева или кирпича или другого плотного материала.
Для Сибири это означает только то, что дом будет быстро остывать, т.к. теплу негде запасаться, кроме как в воздухе, внутри дома.
Зато есть и преимуществ, такой дом будет легко согреть...пукнешь в нем и сразу потеплеет 
Я как то разговаривал с одним человеком, выходцем из Средней Азии, так вот он построил такой дом у нас в Сибири, а в качестве отопления использует обычные бытовые электрообогреватели, говорит что комфортно.
А еще у меня друг сейчас строит дом, он русский, но жил долго тоже в Средней Азии, родитель его там работали на строительстве ГЭС, так вот в качестве наполнителя каркаса он будет использовать специальную прессованную солому. Говорит, что специально даже ездил в Омск посмотреть на такой дом, и остался видимо доволен, раз решил и себе такой построить.


----------



## Кирилл

Вот касаемо теплосбережения меня сомнения и терзают,ну и необходимость тщательной и единственной планировки...


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Вот касаемо теплосбережения меня сомнения и терзают


Если будешь отапливать газом, то проблем не будет, будет комфортно.
А вот если углем или дровами, тогда придется кочегара нанимать, что-бы он не забывал периодически топливо подбрасывать в топку иначе дом будет остывать


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Дайте ссылкой?


В личке.


----------



## Кирилл

Не газ,котел с движкой планирую.


----------



## Кирилл

Может брусовой бахну или с сибита,все думаю,голову ломаю)


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> котел с движкой планирую


это что?


----------



## Кирилл

Это котел,разводка по верху и под полом,жидкость гоняет электромотор,защита от взрыва при отключении питания - преобразователь и акум.
Топить проще брикетами- кинул и на 2- 4 часа забыл.
Знакомых спрашивал многих,вечером один брикет на топку и на ночь на тление один.
Хватает на 200 квадратов площади.
У компа буду ссылку дам.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> У компа буду ссылку дам.


Не нужно, я тебя и так уже понял.
Кирилл, а что там, где планируешь строить, газа нет?


----------



## Кирилл

Нет,у нас газификация не развита,даже в городе не везде есть.
Смешно...но факт.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Смешно...но факт.


Грустно это... страна, которая наполняет свою экономику примерно на 60% за счет продажи нефти и газа в другие страны, у себя не может газифицировать еще полстраны(((


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Смешно...но факт.


А ничего смешного. Мимо нас не так давно протянули газопровод. Газовики всю тундру перепахали, жуть, что натворили. А о газификации города даже речи не идет.


----------



## грум

А у меня сын собрался строить из сип панелей.


----------



## Кирилл

грум, так это же osb!
Токсичные пары,пенополиуретан так же не имеет воздушных пор - влага попавшая под плиту там и останется ...
Почему ваш сын сделал такой выбор?
Это дача что ли?


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Почему ваш сыг сделал такой выбор?
> Это дача что ли?


Во первых цена.Во вторых он считает если в канаде и европе живут значит не смертельно. А у них с этим строго.Кстати у нас все новое всегда сначала надо обругать.Так же было и с пеноблоками или как там называется.Предыдущая технология строительства.Говорят её тоже хаили а сейчас строят и ничего.Сейчас много стали строить из этих сип панелей.Все может из за того что государство не участвует в жилищной программе для молодых.Или участвует но мало.Я представляю как хочется молодым отдельной семьей жить.
Вот и хочется побыстрей да недорого.У нас же не все нефтью торгуют.
Это дачный вариант но будет отапливаться.Хочет зимой туда ездить.


----------



## Кирилл

Просто я имел ввиду что внутри жилого помещения осп лучше не делать,он токсичен,а с учетом что это россия-умножай на 2.
У нас недавно высотка как свечка сгорела - это из "негорючих" то материалов...
Я вот метаюсь между брусом и каркасником,но из каркасника osb внутренний общивки выкинул с проекта- заменил на 12 фанеру.


----------



## dzu

у нас , на дону .. из самана лепят (если денег нет), вырыл яму до глины , купил соломы и топчешь .., дёшево и сердито .


----------



## ScriptMakeR

dzu написал(а):


> из самана лепят


 Я про него вспомнил, после этой фразы:


shestale написал(а):


> в качестве наполнителя каркаса он будет использовать специальную прессованную солому


----------



## dzu

только начинать нужно : весной, иначе не просохнет , хотя есть конторы -- которые , уже готовые, саманные блоки продают.


----------



## Кирилл

dzu написал(а):


> нас , на дону .. из самана лепят (если денег нет), вырыл яму до глины , купил соломы и топчешь .., дёшево и сердито .


У вас по 50 градусов мороза то не бывает)))
Емае ну реально интересно как же людям комфортно или нет в каркасниках


----------



## dzu

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> У вас по 50 градусов мороза то не бывает



бывало раньше, это сейчас .. то ли весна , то ли зима.
а потом : саман , очень тёплый.


----------



## Кирилл

Я кстати впервые про такой материал слышу.


----------



## shestale

Про прессованную солому, про которую я писал, это не саман, это солома которая спрессована в блоки размером 0.5х1 метр и этими блоками заполняется каркас. Толщина стен равна 0.5 метра.


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Просто я имел ввиду что внутри жилого помещения осп лучше не делать,он токсичен,а с учетом что это россия-умножай на 2.


Кирилл не знаешь кому верить.


Спойлер



Вы строите дом для постоянного проживания и, разумеется, волнуетесь, не приведёт ли проживание в нём к ухудшению Вашего здоровья и здоровья Вашей семьи.
Миф: OSB, так же как и ДСП, содержит фенол и формальдегид. Это яды, оказывающие негативное влияние на нервную и репродуктивную систему, оба — канцерогены. В ряде европейских стран использование ОСП запрещено. Пенополистирол — это, если не вдаваться в подробности, - какая-то химия, химия — это вредно. А если рассмотреть вопрос более глубоко, то тоже ничего хорошего не увидим: пенополистирол выделяет стирол, стирол — это яд, канцероген и мутаген, он имеет свойство накапливаться в организме и убийственно влияет на печень. Строить из панелей SIP опасно, дома из SIP – это чистой воды «газовые камеры». 
-Правда? 
-Нет!
Сперва об OSB.
OSB и формальдегид

Действительно, в Интернете легко можно найти статью некоего доктора химических наук, академика о вреде OSB. Солидно выглядящая статья убедительно доказывает, что ОСП вредно, очень вредно и использовать этот материал для строительства домов (нет, не нельзя) можно только в одном случае (об этом чуть позже). И вся критика ОСБ взята из этой публикации, выглядящей основательно, подписанной доктором химических наук, академиком, снабжённой формулами и списком использованной литературы. 
Нетрудно увидеть некоторые моменты, резко снижающие доверие к этой публикации.
Автор её, некий академик РАЕН (т.н. “Российская Академия Естественных Наук” никакого отношения к РАН (Российской Академии Наук) не имеет и обладает очень противоречивой репутацией, принимая под своё крыло откровенных шарлатанов) утверждает, что применение ОСБ в жилых домах недопустимо, но если уж вам не повезло и в вашем доме «стены, потолки или полы отделаны плитой OSB, фанера, ДСП или в качестве утеплителя используется вспененная карбамидоформальдегидная смола, т.е. материалы, которые активно выделяют формальдегид и метанол», то следует применять «детоксицирующую грунтовку», которую уважаемый доктор разработал. Т.е., наукообразная статья, по сути, - реклама грунтовки со ссылкой на сайт компании-производителя.
А если обратить внимание на список использованной литературы, но можно увидеть, что это в основном справочники по химии и энциклопедии, самый новый из которых химическая энциклопедия 1997 года, а ближайший по новизне — «Предельно допустимые концентрации (ПДК) загрязняющих веществ в атмосферном воздухе населённых мест» 1984-го (действующие нормы — 1998 г.). Остальные книги изданы в 50-х - 70-х годах прошлого века. А первые плиты ОСП, как сам академик и утверждает, появились в СССР 1986 году. И никаких статей и исследований относительно OSB в списке литературы мы не видим. То есть, на чём основаны утверждения о вреде данного материала, непонятно. 
Но утверждение сделано, и многие ему верят. Давайте разберёмся. Никто не оспаривает, что фенол и формальдегид ядовиты, вопрос только в том, при какой концентрации они оказывают вредное воздействие и есть ли эти вещества в плитах OSB и сколько. 
Факты: связующие вещества, использующиеся при производстве плит EUROSTRAND® OСП 3 E0 фирмы Egger вообще не содержат формальдегида. В производстве используется не фенолформальдегидная смола, а парафино-восковая эмульсия и полиуретановая смола. 
Эмиссия формальдегида у этих плит < 0,03 ppm и не превышает количества формальдегида, выделяемого древесиной (да-да, формальдегид содержит и натуральная древесина, и множество других материалов, с которыми мы сталкиваемся в быту).
Европейский класс эмиссии формальдегида E1 (EN13896) требует значения этого показателя в 0,10 ppm и ниже (для плит ДСП и МДФ действуют не менее строгие стандарты, опасность современных древесно-стружечных материалов — это миф).
Для запугивания людей автор упоминавшейся выше статьи прибегает к откровенной лжи. “В начале 90-х годов те страны Западной Европы, где уделяется большое внимание охране здоровья населения (Германия, Финляндия, Швеция), применение в жилищном строительстве материалов, выделяющих формальдегид, было запрещено. Запрещено также использование плит OSB.
В октябре 2006 года на конференции по деревянному домостроению, проходившей в рамках Международной выставки «Лесдревмаш-2006», представителю финской домостроительной компании был задан вопрос: «Применяются ли плиты OSB в домостроении в Финляндии?». Ответ был таков: «Плиты OSB в Финляндии и других странах Западной Европы производятся, но в строительстве не применяются, а отправляются на экспорт в США, Канаду и Россию!!!»”
Факты: OSB класса E1 в Евросоюзе не только производятся, но и широко применяются в строительстве и не только. А вот OSB класса E2 в некоторых странах Европы (в частности, в Германии) действительно не сертифицированы для использования в домостроении и даже не производятся.


----------



## Кирилл

грум написал(а):


> Кирилл не знаешь кому верить.



Я толкаюсь от такого: когда мне надо - то клиент скажет спасибо за то что я ему продал трехногую собаку с огромным лишаем но за то ее дальняя родственница Белка летала в космос...
Поэтому и не верю,тем более данный текст,как и многие касаемые каркасного строительства составлен так, что отчетливо видно что я читаю лечиво.
И неизвестно честен ли лекарь.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale написал(а):


> Про прессованную солому, про которую я писал, это не саман


Так я об этом и не говорил. Просто вспомнилось сразу после прочтения этой фразы


----------



## Кирилл

В общем... дилемма не долгой оказалась.

При всей разнице на цены материалов и работ каркасник оказался в итоговом варианте дешевле всего на 200 000 !
Причем это на бумаге,накидывай сверху еще допрасходы и разница еще больше сохранится.
Причем что каркасник ставят на сваи а сруб со 180 бруса на ленту,160 см.

Так что решено - брусовой дом будет)


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Так что решено - брусовой дом будет)


Хороший вариант! Я его еще и облицевал кирпичом.


----------



## -SEM-

Моя мечта - свой дом... 
1. Каркасник - быстро и тепло. Но. Мой знакомый использовал следующий сендвич: каркас брус 200х200мм, доска 40, базальтовая вата 200, доска 40. Живет уже 3 года. Доволен. Ни за что не ставьте каркас из сип панелей ОСП+пенопласт+ОСП. Вообще любая плита ОСП - это стружка или щепа в фенольном клее. Никакие полки и кухонные шкафчики не повесить... Большая вероятность заведения грызунов через некоторое время... Вообще дом на 20-50 лет.
2. Брусковый совершенно спокойно ставится на винтовые сваи . Экономия на фундаменте, но обязательно утеплять хорошо пол. Брус 180 - это летний домик. Холоднее каркасника в разы. Брус невозможно хорошо проконопатить, чтобы ветром не продувался, т.к. соприкасаются две горизонтальные плоскости, а дерево - это живой материал, деревянный дом подвижен в течение года, то расширяется летом, то сжимается. Хорошо облицевать кирпичем, т.к. хоть от ветра спасет, но потери через щели в разное время года все же будут. Плюс деревянный дом усыхает со временем, т.е. садится - этот процесс полностью занимает лет 5-7. Основная усадка происходит через год.
3. Бревно - ручная рубка, если профессионалы - добротный дом, если шараш-контора, ничего хорошего. Оцилиндрованное бревно - сейчас покрывается спец.составами, такой же конструктор как и брус, почему популярен, потому что может быть легко собран непрофессионалами и как следствие - постоянная головная боль для хозяина. Можно не отделывать ни снаружи, ни внутри. Но если захочется внутри отделывать, то гемор еще тот.
4. Арболит - щепа залитая цементом (не деревобетон!!! - стружка и пыть - в бетоне) - теплоэфективность равна каркаснику, выдерживает бетонные плиты, весьма замечательныей материал во всех отношениях, но мало кто производит качественный и дом необходимо оштукатуривать изнутри и снаружи.
5. Керамические блоки - классика жанра, легче кирпича, выдерживает любые нагрузки, более-менее по теплоте, Дом - семейно гнездо на века. Но дорого!!!

Все остальное: пенобетон, силикатные блоки, технология "монолит", керамзитобетон, тем более кирпич - дорого, не эффективно, разве что есть халявный источник))) данных стройматериалов...


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Я его еще и облицевал кирпичом.


А как с гидроизоляцией поступил?


-SEM- написал(а):


> Брус 180 - это летний домик.


Ну так его же облицевать,утеплить надо.
А можете у вашего друга поинтересоваться как быстро дом остывает если не топить в морозы?
Просто интересно.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А как с гидроизоляцией поступил?


С какой?


----------



## Кирилл

Ну ты облицовку прямо на брус ложил что ли?
А влага не попадает?


----------



## shestale

Между брусом и кирпичом существует воздушный зазор. Ни чего туда не попадает.


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Между брусом и кирпичом существует воздушный зазор.


Эффект утепления дает?
Иди чисто декоративно?


----------



## shestale

Воздух это идеальный теплоизолятор, защита от пожара с внешней стороны, ну и декорация не плохая)
У моего знакомого, в прошлом году, дом соседский горел, так если бы не отделка кирпичом его дома, то и его дом тоже бы загорелся, т.к. ночью все произошло, когда все спали.


----------



## -SEM-

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А можете у вашего друга поинтересоваться как быстро дом остывает если не топить в морозы?
> Просто интересно.


Не могу))). Он в нем круглогодично живет. У него котел газовый.

Про гидроизоляцию наверное напутали. Имелась ввиду пароизоляция, влага из помещения зимой "вытапливается" так вот чтобы она не оседала на утеплителе и, так сказать, держалась дома делают пароизоляцию. По облицовке дома кирпичем много всяких сайтов, вот к примеру http://www.trans-mix.ru/info2/oblitsovka-kirpichom-derevyannogo-doma.php

Вот статья где все разжевывается http://domekonom.su/2012/05/tochka-rosy.html


----------

